# Opening Ceremony on special HD channel?



## Trav2003 (Jan 17, 2006)

Is the olympics opening ceremony on NBC-HD only, or is the special HD feed going to carry it tonight at the same time?

In addition - whats the final call on the channel number for the HD, and whats with the rumors of a Universal HD mirror for us mpeg2 slackers?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

It is an mpeg2 version of Universal HD on chanel 9426. I don't believe the opening ceremonies will be on it live, but haven't checked updated listing today.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

OK, now I'm confused. Is the Olympics in HD on 9426 or 9399? I have an 811 with the HD pack and I get 9399, but it's not in HD (it's SD only). And I do not get 9426..Can anyone tell me if I will be able to get the Olympics in HD on my MPEG-2 811? 

Ken


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

khearrean said:


> ...Can anyone tell me if I will be able to get the Olympics in HD on my MPEG-2 811?
> 
> Ken


Yes, if you can get your local NBC digital station OTA.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

yeah, there's NBC OTA if you get that, the univeralHD channel they are sending in mpeg2 for Feb, and that special HD olympic channel right? that one that was always a day behind last time?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Rogueone said:


> yeah, there's NBC OTA if you get that, the univeralHD channel they are sending in mpeg2 for Feb, and that special HD olympic channel right? that one that was always a day behind last time?


UHD will have *very limited *Olympics programming. What I've seen scheduled is Womens' Hockey, and Biathalon.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

9399 is NOT a HD feed. Apparently E* is leaving it to the last minute.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Mikey said:


> UHD will have *very limited *Olympics programming. What I've seen scheduled is Womens' Hockey, and Biathalon.


Somehow "very limited" and "100 hours of programming" don't seem like the same thing.

Again, the important question remains: Is UHD live NOW or not?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It depends on how many days that 100 hours is spread out over.


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

Rogueone said:


> yeah, there's NBC OTA if you get that, the univeralHD channel they are sending in mpeg2 for Feb, and that special HD olympic channel right? that one that was always a day behind last time?


E*'s press release said, "DISH Network also announced today that it will broadcast the NBC Olympic coverage in high definition available to all DISH Network HD viewers."

To me this implies all coverage. It doesn't say NBC Universal HD coverage. However, I'm not holding my breath :nono2:


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

harsh said:


> Somehow "very limited" and "100 hours of programming" don't seem like the same thing.
> 
> ...


Judge for yourself: http://www.universalhd.com/Schedule/


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Universal HD was uploaded last night in mpeg2 channel 9426, still not turned on. It's on the 110 bird. Olympics also carried on CNBC, MSNBC, Bravo, Sci-Fi, USA and the 9399 channel. Opening Ceremonies on NBC-HD is slated for four hours tonight. Together may be over 100 hours.

UPDATE: 9426 just turned on.


----------



## Grampaw (Feb 6, 2006)

Not on my 811. It isn't showing on the all channel favorite list.

Walt


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Channel was on my 921 almost 10 minutes before it showed up in my 811.


----------



## PHANTOM_MADMAN (Jan 16, 2005)

Channel 9426 UHD is active on my DVR 942 Just thought I'd mention it


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

9426 UNIHD is active on my 811 but does not show up in the subscribed channel listing (makes sense, I never subscribed ;-), I have to look at the 'all channels' listing in order to see it.


----------



## citico (May 18, 2004)

It's on my 211 box. Time 4:23. Showing a movie in HD.


----------



## RI_Pilot (May 2, 2005)

My 6000 has it. Airport '77 is playing now. Guide shows "Olympic Ice" at 6.

Howard


----------



## Trav2003 (Jan 17, 2006)

bhenge said:


> 9426 UNIHD is active on my 811 but does not show up in the subscribed channel listing (makes sense, I never subscribed ;-), I have to look at the 'all channels' listing in order to see it.


How do I access it. I type in 9426 and it goes to ESPN (9424) - I have an 811.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Was reading this, and couldn't get the channel either, power cycle of the 811 and BAM 9426, showing Airport 77 at the moment. But at least its there now.


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

Trav2003 said:


> How do I access it. I type in 9426 and it goes to ESPN (9424) - I have an 811.


Make sure your looking at the "All Channels" listing first. It won't show up in "All Subscribed" (at least it didn't for me). Once you find it you can add it to favorites. If you still don't see it in the "All Channels" list, go to installation and do a check switch or do a soft boot to get the new channel mapping.


----------



## Grampaw (Feb 6, 2006)

Just re-checked, it's there now. Added to my favorites list.

Walt


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

OK, the ONLY *HD* channels that will have (HD) Olympic coverage are Universal HD and our local NBC station (which we actually have to get OTA, not delivered by E*)?

So far this mystery "special HD olympic channel" has not materialized, unless they're referring to Uni HD.. 

And, from the Universal website, I see that the opening ceremonies AREN'T in the schedule tonight.

*So that means the only way to see the Opening Ceremonies in HD will be via our local NBC station OTA?? Is this right?????*


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Apparently so.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I have 9426 on my 921, looks great, Thanks Dish


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Considering that NBC, has the Olympic coverage rights, can't really blame E* for just giving us UniHD, in both MPEG2 and MPEG4. At least E* didn't keep the Olympics on a MPEG4 channel. If you want to be upset with anybody call and complain to the people at NBC for not allowing there channels to be broadcast out in HD to everybody.


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Considering that NBC, has the Olympic coverage rights, can't really blame E* for just giving us UniHD, in both MPEG2 and MPEG4. At least E* didn't keep the Olympics on a MPEG4 channel. If you want to be upset with anybody call and complain to the people at NBC for not allowing there channels to be broadcast out in HD to everybody.


I generally agree with you. The problem I have with E* is the press release they put out this week. It made it sound as if E* and NBC had reached an agreement to carry the entire NBC network coverage in HD. I've read the thing about 10 times and they sure did put a lot of spin into it if they aren't going to let us see the HD coverage of the main network. The good thing is that I'm a huge hockey fan and most of the hockey will be on UNI HD


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

GrumpyBear said:


> If you want to be upset with anybody call and complain to the people at NBC for not allowing there channels to be broadcast out in HD to everybody.


Well (if you're referring to me) I'm not really upset. (Actually very appreciative.  Thanks, Charlie! :grin: )

I just needed to get things clarified once and for all so I could figure out if I needed to run out and get a little better rabbit ears so I'd have a better lock on the signal!


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

Laverne said:


> Well (if you're referring to me) I'm not really upset. (Actually very appreciative.  Thanks, Charlie! :grin: )
> 
> I just needed to get things clarified once and for all so I could figure out if I needed to run out and get a little better rabbit ears so I'd have a better lock on the signal!


Wish I had that option. Without E* (or D*) I wouldn't get any NBC let alone HD


----------



## Trav2003 (Jan 17, 2006)

Good stuff. I've got UniHD now.

I'd take UniHD over the olympic HD highlight channel assuming they don't black out the extra non-olympic content.

So for a month I'll get full access to UniHD then?

Any possibility of them keeping it on mpeg 2 for us 811 or non mpeg 4 receiver owners?

Hopefully by then i'll move to mpeg 2 though.


----------



## moonhawk (Feb 8, 2006)

Anyone know when Battlestar Galactica is on on UHD?


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

moonhawk said:


> Ayone know when Battlestar Galactica is on on UHD?


Here's what I just did. I went to Google. I typed in "universal hd". Guess what came up?


----------



## moonhawk (Feb 8, 2006)

Doh!

(Thanks...)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> It depends on how many days that 100 hours is spread out over.


100 hours spread over 16 days averages out to 6.25 hours/day. As for content, it does indeed seem like a whole lot of hockey -- ice hockey that is.


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

harsh said:


> 100 hours spread over 16 days averages out to 6.25 hours/day. As for content, it does indeed seem like a whole lot of hockey -- ice hockey that is.


I just scrolled out about 5 days and all I see is hockey, hockey and more hockey. Is this for real? Without starting a war; *it's the Olympics, for crying out loud*! Why don't they just call it the Torino Hockey Tournament and call it a day????? How about some Alpine skiing or speed skating or biathlon or ski jumping or SOMETHING????


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, to be fair, it's obviously NBC making the programming choices, and not E*. But I do hope Charlie didn't give a lot for it.


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

Laverne said:


> Well, to be fair, it's obviously NBC making the programming choices, and not E*. But I do hope Charlie didn't give a lot for it.


Dude, 2390 posts in 359 days? That's almost 7 _every single day!_


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I think you may mean _dudette_ 

When I was more active here, I think I averaged ~12 a day.


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> I think you may mean _dudette_
> 
> When I was more active here, I think I averaged ~12 a day.


Mea culpa: dudette.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

Trav2003 said:


> Is the olympics opening ceremony on NBC-HD only, or is the special HD feed going to carry it tonight at the same time?
> 
> In addition - whats the final call on the channel number for the HD, and whats with the rumors of a Universal HD mirror for us mpeg2 slackers?


As far as I can tell, there is no generally available HD feed for the Olympics. UniHD is broadcasting women's hockey, but that is it. I know what Charlie said, but he was talking through his hat. The Olympic HD feed never materialized.

A couple of major markets are getting NBCHD, but that is not generally available.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

Larry Caldwell said:


> As far as I can tell, there is no generally available HD feed for the Olympics. UniHD is broadcasting women's hockey, but that is it. I know what Charlie said, but he was talking through his hat. The Olympic HD feed never materialized.
> 
> A couple of major markets are getting NBCHD, but that is not generally available.


Even though talked about on the Charlie chat and mentioned in the press release as "Olympic HD feed" and said by Chuck, Jim & Eric to be (paraphrase) "even better than the summer Olympics HD coverage", it's obvious, since the various NBC schedules were determined long before coverage started, that Dish never intended to provide what they were saying they would.

It's more likely the disingenious comments about "plenty of HD Olympic coverage for all Dish HD customers" was intended to enhance the attractiveness of the new HD channel / MPEG4 receivers promo.


----------

